# Machined or ground angle plates?



## 6530 (Aug 17, 2014)

I'm looking at buying a set of 90° angle plates for my Minimil.  I've settled on a small set, like 3" or 3.5" height, with webbed ends & slots.  

There seem to be two types of finish: machined or precision ground.  There seems to be only a small price differential, so is there any reason to get machined rather than ground?


----------



## LEEQ (Aug 17, 2014)

If the price was close I'd buy ground for use with my mill. My2cents)


----------



## 12bolts (Aug 17, 2014)

Is it just a play on words by the seller?
Grinding is a process of machining anyway

Cheers Phil


----------



## 6530 (Aug 17, 2014)

12bolts said:


> Is it just a play on words by the seller?
> Grinding is a process of machining anyway
> 
> Cheers Phil


Maybe.  I'll call Enco tomorrow to see what the difference is.


----------



## tertiaryjim (Aug 17, 2014)

I got some during the Enco 20% off and free shipping.
Best to wait for such a deal as shipping will hurt you on these heavy blocks.

Went with the machined ones as I wanted to use them for scraping practice. They're a lot cheaper as well.
The " machined " ones are very rough ground. Nothing is flat, square, or parallel.

I suspect the " precision " ones may have fairly flat surfaces but doubt they will be square. You may find that they will have to be scraped in to get em rite.
If you get the precision ones please let us know how they check out.


----------



## 6530 (Aug 18, 2014)

Talked to Enco today.  The machined are within .002 per 6 inches, so not precision.  I'm going to go with a set of precision ground, which aren't that much more expensive.


----------



## tertiaryjim (Aug 18, 2014)

Did you ask if the surfaces and edges are square and parallel ?
This makes a big difference in how useable or true they are for setups.
It costs a lot more to produce them true all around.
Also, what did they say the error is for the precision surfaces?
Just curious.


----------

